# Demoted?



## ketamine (Apr 25, 2007)

How did I go from member to demoted to "guest" when I just tried to follow diorections and "change my profile with my new personal rather than universal password.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2007)

you dont put your password in, please follow the instructions here in part 2!

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## ketamine (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I never made the connection with member "code" thought I knew something seemed 'off' when I edited my profile. You must be going nuts with ninnies like me....so sorry


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 25, 2007)

no problem at all...glad we got you sorted out!


----------



## JLB (Apr 26, 2007)

Demoted?

All these definitions look pretty appealing:

1. a person who spends some time at another person's home in some social activity, as a visit, dinner, or party.  
2. a person who receives the hospitality of a club, a city, or the like.  
3. a person who patronizes a hotel, restaurant, etc., for the lodging, food, or entertainment it provides.  
4. an often well-known person invited to participate or perform in a regular program, series, etc., as a substitute for a regular member or as a *special attraction.  *

Just consider me #4.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually JLB you are a guest because you let your membership expire back in 2004.


----------



## JLB (Apr 26, 2007)

And I never batted an eyelash! 

2004, wow, that's a meaningful date.   

I have gone on helping people anyway, just about every day, haven't I?

Now that I think about it, I have been called worse by better.   



TUG Improvements! said:


> Actually JLB you are a guest because you let your membership expire back in 2004.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 26, 2007)

JLB said:


> And I never batted an eyelash!



Then my next action wont hurt much.



> Now that I think about it, I have been called worse



This I have zero doubt of.



> by better.



ouch...im crushed...and you are gone too!


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 26, 2007)

*Edit - Public comments about this situation were inappropriate and I apologize.

You can come back in 5 days if you want to play nice again, if not...enjoy your "upgraded guest" status permanently.


----------



## geekette (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm confused - what did you just do?


----------



## tonyg (Apr 26, 2007)

he just suspended/banned JLB.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes...JLB has been suspended for repeated violations.

This has been discussed and the discussion is over.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 27, 2007)

I said it was done...there are to be no further posts here about it understood?

-Brian


----------

